# Acs assessment for Btech Electrical Engineering (India) With 5Yrs of Exp.



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Gurus,
I have done my Btech in Electrical Engineering from India , in which i had quite a few number of courses related to ICT units. I have an experience of 5 years working in the IT industry ( in India and Australia ). I have worked in Australia for 1.5 years now. Please find below the list of courses i had during my engineering degree.Please let me know how many years ACS is going to deduct and under which category (ICT minor /ICT major) my degree is going to fall as i am planing to apply for ACS assessment in 261312 - Developer Programmer soon ?

In 1st sem >
C programming theory
C programming Lab

In 2nd sem >
Data Structures Theory
Data Structures lab

In 3rd sem >
Object oriented programming C++ theory
Object oriented programming C++ lab

In 4th sem >
Relational Database Management theory
Relational Database Management Lab

In 5th sem >
Micro Processor and controller Theory
Micro Processor and controller lab

In 7th sem >
Soft Computing

In 8th Sem >
Internet & web technology
Computer Networks



Thanks In Advance...


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just got my ACS assessment today. I have also done EEE from India and 4 years were deducted in my case. I suppose the same might happen in your case as well.


----------



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> I just got my ACS assessment today. I have also done EEE from India and 4 years were deducted in my case. I suppose the same might happen in your case as well.


Thanks for reply gd2015. 


Under which section (ICT major/minor) your assessment was made. How many days it took to get the result since you submit your application to ACS . Does ACS consider the days during which they are assessing your application in your experience?


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> I just got my ACS assessment today. I have also done EEE from India and 4 years were deducted in my case. I suppose the same might happen in your case as well.



Did you attach any declaration related to training and projects during BTECH ? I heard that people having less ICT content are attaching declaration that they have studied ICT during vocational training and projects


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

ssahoo3 said:


> Thanks for reply gd2015.
> 
> 
> Under which section (ICT major/minor) your assessment was made. How many days it took to get the result since you submit your application to ACS . Does ACS consider the days during which they are assessing your application in your experience?


Please refer to my post here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-timelines-2015-a.html#post7602946

ACS doesn't consider days. Only months and year


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> Did you attach any declaration related to training and projects during BTECH ? I heard that people having less ICT content are attaching declaration that they have studied ICT during vocational training and projects


I didnt attach any declaration and my degree was assessed as Major in computing. Please refer to my post here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-timelines-2015-a.html#post7602946

Btw can u tell me how to update signature here?  I couldn't find it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

economicalindian said:


> Did you attach any declaration related to training and projects during BTECH ? I heard that people having less ICT content are attaching declaration that they have studied ICT during vocational training and projects


There is no such option to attach project reports (unless yours is a RPL application). The only options to upload documents are:
For education:
- Certificate
- Completion Letter
- Exemption Letter
- Testamur
- Transcript

For employment:
- Organization Chart
- Reference
- Statutory Declaration

If there was any such requirement to provide proejct reports, they would have clearly stated it in the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> There is no such option to attach project reports (unless yours is a RPL application). The only options to upload documents are:
> For education:
> - Certificate
> - Completion Letter
> ...



I have following subjects in mine degree during which i studied Oracle 9i Database and cleared the oracle exam

I am thinking for attaching a declaration mentioning that i have studied RDMS during vocational training college which will increase mine ICT content substantially


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You cannot attach any self declaration and expect them to accept that. The course contents should be on University transcript/ marksheet.


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Following subjects are mentioned on the marksheet such as 

Workshop Practice
Vocational training
Computer Lab
Seminar -ll
Project
Vocational training

I was thinking of adding some information about these in declaration in addition to mine marksheets


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

economicalindian said:


> Following subjects are mentioned on the marksheet such as
> 
> Workshop Practice
> Vocational training
> ...


You can get a detailed syllabus from your University, get it stamped and signed from them and append the syllabus pages to your marksheets pdf. I suggest you do that because "Computer Lab" does not really explain what you studied in the lab- just learnt word processing tools or did some real software design/ programming. But if the degree/ university/ marksheets are same as someone who posted above about getting a positive assessment without having to provide syllabus, then yours should not be any different outcome either.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> I didnt attach any declaration and my degree was assessed as Major in computing. Please refer to my post here
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-processing-timelines-2015-a.html#post7602946
> 
> Btw can u tell me how to update signature here?  I couldn't find it.


Click on USER CP and then Edit Signature link on the left under Settings & Options.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi Gurus,
> I have done my Btech in Electrical Engineering from India , in which i had quite a few number of courses related to ICT units. I have an experience of 5 years working in the IT industry ( in India and Australia ). I have worked in Australia for 1.5 years now. Please find below the list of courses i had during my engineering degree.Please let me know how many years ACS is going to deduct and under which category (ICT minor /ICT major) my degree is going to fall as i am planing to apply for ACS assessment in 261312 - Developer Programmer soon ?
> 
> In 1st sem >
> ...


Hi,

I have done B.Tech Electrical Engineering and got positive assessment from ACS. They deducted 4 years of my experience and assessed B.Tech as "MAJOR IN ICT"

ACS took 7 days of total time to give me this result.

As per your content i can see positive assessment with 4 years of deduction. Cheerz!!


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done B.Tech Electrical Engineering and got positive assessment from ACS. They deducted 4 years of my experience and assessed B.Tech as "MAJOR IN ICT"
> 
> ...



below are the subjects from mine DMC

Fundamental on information technology

Computer programming via C/C++ 

Business systems

Operation research

Microprocessor

Software lab

Advanced microprocessor

Computer lab

Artificial intelligence

Computer networking

Computer architecture


what do you think....will i get ICT major..or should i attach syllabus also


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> below are the subjects from mine DMC
> 
> Fundamental on information technology
> 
> ...


To me, it must be assessed as Major in Computing...
You have better ICT content as compared to mine.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

economicalindian said:


> below are the subjects from mine DMC
> 
> Fundamental on information technology
> 
> ...


To be considered ICT Major, A Bachelor degree must have:
•_ 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course_ 

Also 65% of the content should match the nominated occupation to be considered closely matching.


----------



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> To me, it must be assessed as Major in Computing...
> You have better ICT content as compared to mine.



Thanks for the info...cheers !!!


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> To me, it must be assessed as Major in Computing...
> You have better ICT content as compared to mine.


Many Thanks


----------



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi ,

My total experience is 4 years 11 month running for which i have experience letter as well from my employers. 

Can i Do ASC assessment now as in my case maximum chances of 4years is going to be deducted by ACS.
I have to then do EOI for PR.Then by the time i will get the invitation from Immi( in 1.5 month time period) my experience would be 1yr or above so i can get 5 points there. OR i should wait for 1.5 months to have 5 years of experience in total and then do ACS.

PLEASE ADVICE ON THIS !!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My total experience is 4 years 11 month running for which i have experience letter as well from my employers.
> 
> ...


Is your experience Australian or overseas? Because if it is non-Australian experience, then just 1 year worth of experience does not fetch you any points.

Edit: And as for your query- you can go ahead and do your assessment and get say x.11 months of ACS certified skilled experience. When you file the EOI, leave the to-date for the current employment empty so that the system awards you points for x+1 years automatically after a month (provided your EOI has not resulted in an invite yet). Your points would thus automatically increase with higher chances of getting an instant invite in the following EOI round. At visa stage, ensure that you provide enough evidence of your continued skilled employment during the period x+11m till application date.


----------



## ssahoo3 (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Is your experience Australian or overseas? Because if it is non-Australian experience, then just 1 year worth of experience does not fetch you any points.
> 
> Edit: And as for your query- you can go ahead and do your assessment and get say x.11 months of ACS certified skilled experience. When you file the EOI, leave the to-date for the current employment empty so that the system awards you points for x+1 years automatically after a month (provided your EOI has not resulted in an invite yet). Your points would thus automatically increase with higher chances of getting an instant invite in the following EOI round. At visa stage, ensure that you provide enough evidence of your continued skilled employment during the period x+11m till application date.


I have 1.5 years of working experience in Australia. But in my experience letter it does not say the time period I was here in Australia. I have Australian payslips and I have done the tax return as well. I was in Australia initially in 2013 for 6 months then went back to India and now I am working since last 1 year here. So in total 1.5 years Australian work experience.

Is ACS going to consider my Australian work experience in total like 1.5 years which include my overall work experience of 4yr 11 months or they going to deduct 4 yrs irrespective of Australian work experience ??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ssahoo3 said:


> I have 1.5 years of working experience in Australia. But in my experience letter it does not say the time period I was here in Australia. I have Australian payslips and I have done the tax return as well. I was in Australia initially in 2013 for 6 months then went back to India and now I am working since last 1 year here. So in total 1.5 years Australian work experience.
> 
> Is ACS going to consider my Australian work experience in total like 1.5 years which include my overall work experience of 4yr 11 months or they going to deduct 4 yrs irrespective of Australian work experience ??


Work experience in the given occupation post your Indian qualification gets deducted to entitle you as being "skilled" in that occupation. This experience could be from anywhere- overseas or Australian. So, unfortunately, I am afraid that they will take away some of your Australian work experience.


----------



## Suganya Narayanan (May 13, 2015)

HI GD..Can you please say whats ur ANZSCO code and from which university you completed EEE? I did my EEE from Anna University and working as a software engineer. I would like to know if 4 years is sufficient to do ACS?
Thanks,
Suganya


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello friends - if anyone has recently gone for skills assessment with BE EEE can you please help me. 
Looking at this forum it seems I will get ICT major (had about 6 computer subjects and 8 yrs of experience)
However it seems before applying I need to classify under which category my education falls.

Should I go ahead and apply under ICT Major and wait for ACS in case they thinks it's minor.


----------



## maverick_1133 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi,
I am too B-Tech Electrical with 12 yrs exp on java/J2EE.....I want to know that should I go with ICT Minor or ICT Major OR via RPL Route...

Secondly, how many years are expected to be deducted?

Thirdly does ICT Minor Requires RPL form too...

Some how my Agent is saying that I can apply as ICT Minor with RPL Form and ACS will deduct 6 yrs.


Can anyone pleas reply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngrg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got positive result for their skill assessment from ACS for Web Developer with following Qualification and experience:
> 
> ...


Please stop posting the same question over so many threads simultaneously 
It’s really irritating and against forum rules

Cheers


----------

